# sanitizer



## redlover (Jul 25, 2007)

Just about to start my first batch i was wondering waht the best sanitizer as far as effectivness and ease of use?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2007)

`For ease of use, effectiveness and economy, it is hard to beat K-Meta or Na-Meta. K-Meta is short for Potassium Metabisulphite and Na-Meta is short for Sodium Metabisulphite. Get a pound of it. It is relatively cheap and keeps well. You will use it up before you know it. You can use it after rough washing(getting loose grunchand so on off) For sanitizing(although it strictly just inhibits bacterial and yeast growth) use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water. It doesn't take a lot and if you have a gallon jug you can keep leftovers well for months. Naturally you use it in making the wine also. Do a search on either here and you will find a lot of posts for it.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll 2nd the nomination for Na-Meta (Sodium Metabisulfate). It is cheap, works great, and lasts quite a while after you mix up a batch. WhatI do is use Oxy Clean to clean and then Na-Meta to sanitize. Remember, you need to clean first, then sanitize. *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## CajunTim (Jul 25, 2007)

Any of you guys use the OneStep, or am I missing out on something better?


----------



## smurfe (Jul 25, 2007)

CajunTim said:


> Any of you guys use the OneStep, or am I missing out on something better?




Tim, I use One Step or Easy Clean which is basically the same as Oxy-Clean from what I have read. When I run out of One Step or Easy Clean I just use Oxy-Clean. There has been much discussion that these product are indeed sanitizers but they are not registered as sanitizers due to bureaucratic red tape. 


I did use the Easy Clean as a sanitizer until the great debate so I decided to be on the safe side to use the Na-Meta. It is cheap and known to work. I use the Na-Meta because it is cheaper than K-Meta and I don't buy into the Sodium hype. The sodium amounts are minimal. You need to clean before you sanitize so the Easy Clean does great at that. I then rinse with Na-Meta which you don't have to rinse and adds a little bit of extra sulfite's which I feel can't hurt if you didn't over sulfite your juice/must making up your batch. 


Remember, these are just my personal opinions and may not represent the majority of members here or even anyone else. It just works well for me. I have used bleach diluted 1:10 for sanitation as well which causes an uproar in some circles but it's my wine and it works for me and I never have had an issue. You just have to rinse very very verywell. 


I will say though that all I can recommend to anyone is to use products and equipment that is proven and recognized by the general winemaking population particularly if you are using a kit that has a warranty and realize that if you deviate that you are on your own if an issue arises. Just keep things clean and you will be fine.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 26, 2007)

Speaking of sanitizers. I am wondering how big a goof Imade last night. I was racking my cherry from the primary into a carboy. This stuff is really working right now. I over filled my carboy and it started to go off like a volcano.



Instead of grabbing the primary and racking back into it. I grabbed a clean bucket off of the shelf. Like I said it was clean but I don't know if it was sanitized. I racked that back into a sanitized gallon jug. Now for the question. Do you think I should use that to top off my carboy when it settles down?


----------



## smurfe (Jul 26, 2007)

swillologist said:


> Speaking of sanitizers. I am wondering how big a goof Imade last night. I was racking my cherry from the primary into a carboy. This stuff is really working right now. I over filled my carboy and it started to go off like a volcano.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of grabbing the primary and racking back into it. I grabbed a clean bucket off of the shelf. Like I said it was clean but I don't know if it was sanitized. I racked that back into a sanitized gallon jug. Now for the question. Do you think I should use that to top off my carboy when it settles down?




I think it all boils down to you personal cleaning habits. If one is religious with their cleaning and does it right, there is little issue. Cleaning before and after use of equipment makes the difference IMHO. By scrubbing down the equipment after use rather than just rinsing it off you stand much less a chance of harboring bacteria. I know one guy that just rinses everything with hot water after use and calls it good. He then scrubs everything the next time he pulls a piece of equipment out. It may work but for me it leaves too much a chance for bacteria to harbor.


My process is clean with an oxygen based cleaner, rinse (although it says not required) then soak or spray down with a Na-Meta solution, use the equipment then rinse off, clean by scrubbing with a clean cloth or brush, let sit a bit then rinse off again. I really only rinse as I have found that Easy Clean or similar product will cloud clear plastic product like hoses and test jars very quickly if just left to dry. It them makes it very hard to visualize any organic materials during the cleaning process. 


If I am in full winemaking mode and know I am going to be starting another batch very soon I will pour a bit of sanitizing solution in the primary and carboys to help keep them sanitized till use after I have cleaned them. I then give them a big swirl with the solution and then rinse and use. Again, these are just my practices and may not be acceptable to others but this has worked great for me thus far. I am just sharing how I do it and am in no way preaching the Gospel on how it MUST be done.


So, to answer your question, if this had happened to me, I wouldn't think twice about using the gallon to top up the wine. Just review your cleaning practices and if you feel confident they are sound, move forward. If you have and doubts or questions on a practice, reconsider using it. Remember, we don't want a sterile environment, just a very clean environment.


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Smurfe, I'm with you. I try not to let anything but water dry on my equipment. It's tough to finish bottling a couple of batches and then wash the carboys in hot water. Every fiber of my being says "Just stick a stopper in it and do it tomorrow" but that is the road to perdition.

After I started my Mosti AllJuice Amarone I put a half a gallon of sanitizer strength K-meta solution in the bucket the kit came in. I keep all of my small stuff in there. The SO2 gas that builds up inside the bucket is actually more inhibitive (and somewhat bactericidal) than the solution. The only downside is that when I take the lid off the smell knocks me on my a$$!!

When I next have to renew the solution I think I will put it in a wide mouthed jar inside the bucket and let the gas do the work. I'd like to find something about 6 - 8" taller so more things will fit.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I wash everything everytime after I am done using it. It just might not have been santized when I putthe bucketback on the shelf. The must working away in the gallon jug. I will probably able to top it off tomorrow without it going over the top. Thanks again.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Aug 1, 2007)

we found a product at the grocery store. "SEVENTH GENERATION free and clear" Its a non-toxic,no chlorine,no phosphate automatic dishwashing detergent.w/o dyes or perfumes. It works great! A little goes a long way and rinses well.You can get coupons from there web site. Not a product pitch just saying what we found when we were in a pinch for some cleaner.


----------

